# 49650 billed bilaterally



## slemaire (Dec 17, 2009)

I am trying to get 49650 with dx 550.92 billed as bilateral to be paid. Do I bill line 1: 49650/550.92, line 2: 49650-50/550.92?

Please help

Sarah LeMaire, CPC-A


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 17, 2009)

it is one line with the 50 modifier with 1 unit.   OR depending on th payer one line with RT and one line with LT


----------

